# My New Turtle Tank



## mike83 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys/gals

Today I got a new 4ft tank for my turtles upgraded from the 2ft tank I had them in thought I would post some pictures for you to have a look at.

It was funny to watch the saw shell try and bite the fake shark thats mouth opens and closes hahhhaha. My Murry short neck and saw shell both seem happy


----------



## bulionz (Aug 24, 2009)

very nice i want another turtle


----------



## mrclarke72 (Aug 24, 2009)

looks awsome. Cant wait till i get my murray short neck, waiting for the tank to fully cycle.


----------



## mike83 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys  my turtles are loving the extra room hahahha


----------



## samson (Aug 24, 2009)

looks great mike turtles have so much personality


----------



## mike83 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah they are awesome its cool to sit and watch them swim around  I like to take them out of the tank as well for abit let them walk around on the floor in the lounge room hahahha


----------



## James..94 (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good


----------

